#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Excel Mail Merge - Rounding issue

## Devillocks

Hi all, thanks in advance for any help... we use an Excel workbook to store information about small loans, and calculate a monthly payment by dividing the total due by the number of months. However, when we print the merged info sheet from Word, it expands that dollar amount to 12 decimal places, even though the cells are formatted as 2 and we use the ROUND function in the formula itself to limit to 2 places. Any ideas how to force Word to truncate back to 2 places? Thanks!

----------


## teylyn

Hello Devillocks, welcome to the forum.

You can use a format switch in your merge field

{Mergefield MyNumber \# #.###.00 }

cheers,

----------


## Domski

Bit late but FWIW I tend to use this approach which pulls the formatting through from the Excel file and saves time.

http://wordprocessing.about.com/od/u...t/exceldde.htm

Dom

----------


## Devillocks

Thanks heaps~! Those codes did the trick. I'm using 2007 here, so I couldn't find the equivalent to the Tools menu for your option Domski, but that's a neat trick that I can use at home. Cheers!

----------

